# cyclogest



## existere (Nov 21, 2008)

There's no polite way of asking this, so I'm just going to ask.

I'm currently taking cyclogest 400 mg pessaries twice a day. How long does it take them to dissolve? 

(Essentially, how long after inserting one can I go to the loo??)

Thanks!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hiya,

You can go to the loo after 10-20 minutes, they should have completely dissolved by then  

Maz x


----------

